# August 2011 Outdoor Photo Contest (Rules/Theme)



## Waterwings (Aug 3, 2011)

The August theme will be "Pets". Post one shot of your pet, and it can even be on your boat if desired, but the emphasis must be on the pet.

*Rules:*

1) You must have made at least 4 posts in July 2011
2) Photo must be taken by you
3) Color or black & white photos accepted
4) Size: No larger than 800 pixels on the longest side. No thumbnails accepted, _unless_ they enlarge when clicked-on.

*Prize:* A nice lure supplied by Jim or fender66. Their choice of lure.

*Start date:* Today, August 3, 2011
*End date:* Last day of August 2011

Rules subject to change as needed. Photos not meeting the requirements will be deleted w/o notice.

Any questions you can PM me.

Post all entries in the Photography Forum at: https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=31&t=21312


----------

